# Rescuing a Golden is so hard!



## Oaklys Dad

Welcome to the forum. We have a number of Cali members and several that are involved in rescue. I'm sure one of them can find you the pup of your dreams. I'm also one of the ones that does not have a fenced yard but manage with tie outs and lots of walks and off leash times in safe areas. Good luck to you in your golden quest.


----------



## Celeigh

First I'll get the obvious question out of the way - can you install a fence to create a yard since you own your home?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Welcome to the forum. You might send a PM to Cam's Mom, who lives in remote southern California and does golden retriever rescue. Also Claire's Friend, who is in the central coast area. And Homeward Bound GRR is also very user friendly. Please let us know if any of these work out for you.


----------



## BeauShel

Hello and Welcome,
I think it is wonderful that you are wanting to rescue a golden from a shelter or a rescue organization. There are so many that needs homes. Have you looked at Craigs lists? I know one of our members got her golden thru there and he was young and healthy. 
I know you dont have a fence but would you consider putting one in not to keep him/her outside but to keep him secure while he/she goes outside to the bathroom? 
I am sorry that you lost your last pups to cancer, it is a terrible disease that unfortunately affects to many breeds these days. Good luck with your search and hopefully the right pup for you will come along very soon.


----------



## Krystle

Thanks to everyone for the quick replies! I have checked CraigsList and like I said I live in a pretty remote area, Reno being the closest city, and there's none right now. I could do a more in depth search in reasonably distanced cities. A small fenced in area could be possible but might not even be big enough to make a difference. I'd have to check into it. The city that I live in is surrounded by wilderness (50% of my problem) so this dog certainly wouldn't be a leash dog all the time, it would just need to be leashed when in the city limits. He or she would get plenty of run rampant time which I don't think is too bad of a life.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Hi Krystal, I sent you an e-mail
Margaret


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Hello and welcome! I am from California too. I see that Cam's mom sent you an email and I think she is pretty close to you. Homeward Bound is a good choice too. There is also this site that might help you, http://www.golden-rescue.org/ or petfinder.com. Don't get fed up or be discouraged. It sounds like you will offer one the right home!! Good luck, Toni


----------



## Cam's Mom

Turns out Krystle and I live about 45 mins from each other!!!!! Now we just have to find her a pup.

Margaret


----------



## Celeigh

I bet even a small fenced in area would help. I can't speak for the rescues, but I think they might just want to know there is some space that the dog can be let out into to go to the bathroom and not risk wandering off. I agree with you, most dogs would prefer to be inside with their owners rather than locked outside!

Good luck in your search and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krystle

Yes a small fenced in area would be ideal, and I'll certainly look into it. I just don't understand why taking your dog out on a leash for quick potty breaks is such a foreign idea. That's the way it's always been with my dogs. *shrug* My hopelessness has diminished now that I've talked with Margaret, so that is a plus.


----------



## Jake'sDad

I live in a small town and I don't have a fenced yard either, but I was able to adopt a 6-year-old Golden from a rescue (East Coast). I'd like to think they looked at the total picture, rather than fixating on a fence. Good luck in your search - it sounds like you have some solid support from GRF members in your part of California.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

A fence is NOT a requirement to be a good dog owner, and I actually give favor to some homes without them because the dogs get walked, and are never left outside. Good luck... I hope you find your dream Golden soon


----------



## marshab1

I don't have a fenced in yard either and was turned by 2 rescues because of it and ended up going thru a breeder. But now I know a bit more and there are shelters and rescues that look at the whole picture and not just the fence part.


----------



## Spudmom

I highly recommned putting in an application with Homeward Bound. Explain your history with dogs and I am sure they will look at everything.

Deb


----------



## Faith's mommy

good luck, and thanks for trying to rescue.


----------



## mylissyk

Cam's Mom said:


> Turns out Krystle and I live about 45 mins from each other!!!!! Now we just have to find her a pup.
> 
> Margaret


 
Yeah!!!!! That gave me a big smile.


----------



## Krystle

Spudmom said:


> I highly recommned putting in an application with Homeward Bound. Explain your history with dogs and I am sure they will look at everything.
> 
> Deb


I've got an application with both Norcal Golden and Homeward Bound. I've got no stock invested in either because of my condo without a fence situation. I understand their decisions and I know why they make them. I put my best effort into the application questions but I know they just freeze after the fence question. 

I'm still checking shelters everyday. I'm willing to travel fairly good distances to these shelters so it broadens my search. I'm going to put the best effort I got in me to try and get a Golden buddy and plenty of patience but if it doesn't happen I'll need to look at mixed mutt from a shelter. That's ok too. 

At least the time this has taken has given me a lot of time to prepare for whoever my new friend is. I've got a pet health insurance company picked out, obedience classes, some supplies I kept around from my late dog that I really wanted to get out because of the pain but I knew I'd be ready again for a new dog eventually. I've got a good relationship with a vet, and a home cooked feeding plan and not to mention an assortment of names for either gender. All I'm missing is the dog! I only hope I'm so prepared for my first baby when that time comes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

There is a dog out there waiting just for you...


----------



## heartofgold

I understand your frustration completely but don't give up on your search for a golden to adopt! There are plenty of GR's up for adoption in my area but the waiting lists for rescues are so long. I looked for a GR to rescue for months and months with no luck and the second I put down a deposit on a puppy I find the GR mix of my dreams. The rescue I volunteer at couldn't even find me a golden to adopt, it took them almost six months! No regrets on the pup to be and I'm now fostering the GR mix of my dreams but it will break my heart the day he has to leave me and go to his forever home even though it's the best thing for him. I was somewhat impatient (thats just how I am). I have just figured out that fostering rescue goldens is the right thing for me. I love to work with dogs who need some training a TLC and I have the time to do so. But, you on the other hand are in a different situation all together, just try to be patient. The right golden is out there waiting for you. It may just take a little time.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Two Strikes Against Us*

I understand your frustration. We attempted rescue and were deemed unsuitable because we do not have a fenced in yard and we also believe that there are times when it is appropriate to have your dog off-leash. HORRORS!

I can understand..... that there are people that can not take their dogs with them to work... that there are people that live in residential areas with a lot of traffic... that there are some people that need the convenience of a fenced yard so the dog can play unsupervised. 

But you may have to face the cold hard fact that there are a lot of people out there that cannot comprehend the idea that there are some people whoe with their dogs 24 hours a day and if the dog is outside they are outside with the dog. 

at the time we attempted rescue... we were actually considering a brother/sister that needed homes. For months after we were turned down I continued to visit the rescue site and it broke my heart to see the dogs continue to appear on the site... and then eventually they were placed possibly in separtate homes as the pair had already been split when they first entered rescue. I could only shake my head and think what a disservice the rescue had done to both of those dogs. 

Eventually we gave up on the idea of rescue. We looked for and found a puppy that we named Natasha... and a few years later we added Bob to our family. 

When people heard our story they couldn't believe that we were turned down. If you don't get discouraged, it is very possible that someone will be able to look at the bigger picture and even without a fence they may find a rescue dog for you. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## metamorphosis

We too could not rescue because of the fence situation...FRUSTRATING.

Anyway...I know of someone here in the area that has to rehome their one-year-old boy...$250 covers pup (up to date on all shots, etc.)...food, toys, crate, bedding, leash, collar and "furminator". 

Is there a way we could set up a transport from Omaha, NE to California? He is a very sweet boy that NEEDS a good home.

If we have transport, I would be willing to contact the girl again to see what the status is of her pup.


----------



## M & M goldens

Hello fellow Cali,
I live down towards San Diego & visit up in your neck of the woods quite often. It is one of my favorite places. I think one thing that shelters do not take is the location. Some areas don't have fences and that is due to location and codes. Some locations in city limits require fences. I know that you will find the perfect fur buddy. Good luck and please keep all of us posted!


----------



## cham

And on the positive side there are rescues out there who don't allow a fence to be the make or break of a rescue. I don't have a fenced yard, I have a tiny postage stamp yard, but Hailey was well and happy, and I was willing to send them to daycare several times a week, walk the dogs, go to dog parks, etc. 
We were thrilled when we were approved to adopt Mitchell. Its too bad that Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue is primarily in New England. They are wonderful and very willing to work with potential adopters.
Keep looking you never know the right dog will come along.

Good Luck
Nancy, Hailey and Mitchell


----------



## Debles

Our rescue requires a fence and I keep arguing with the board about it. I understand they want a committed responsible foster or adopter but having a fence means ZIP!!!!
Plenty of dog owners leave their poor dog outside in a fenced yard day after day. That's how they end up in rescue!

Our board is going to at least look at allowing people with no fence to foster senior goldens. (I know. Big improvement) Our rescue was closed to surrenders half of the time this last year due to lack of foster homes! Most of those fosters were senior dogs.
So if we allowed people without fences to foster seniors (I guess as they are calmer and might not run as fast. LOL) then we'd have more foster homes to take in surrenders.

I don't understand it either. Especially as someone said, more areas aren't allowing fences.

Good Luck to you. You sound like you will make a wonderful golden parent and you'll get the golden of your dreams! Can't wait to hear about it and see pics!


----------



## Krystle

Debles said:


> Plenty of dog owners leave their poor dog outside in a fenced yard day after day. That's how they end up in rescue!


My thoughts exactly! 

I live in snow country too, can't be leaving little bare paws outside on the snow for longer than I can stand being outside walking them on a leash. 

I'm so glad I found this forum though, I really am.


----------



## Krystle

So I just realized there is a whole member introduction section I probably should've used before jumping into creating this thread. Here's a little bit about me...

I live in beautiful Mammoth Lakes, CA, 45 minutes north of Cam's Mom



















Here's my two late pups that were taken by cancer...Miss them both terribly. Buddy the German Shep and Kashmir the Aussie Shep









And of course my cutie pie cat who has assumed both the role of cat and dog as she alerts to me to people at the door, begs for food but yet sleeps all day like a cat!


----------



## RedWoofs

Welcome! What beautiful photos! thank you for posting them. I'm sorry you lost your beautiful doggies. It's so hard. But you sound ready to help a dog who needs you and I am absolutely positively sure it will happen for you. Don't give up. The golden of your dreams will come to you. and it's worth the wait! We've adopted from rescues and honestly there's nothing so wonderful. I especially like the older dogs. 
Do you know about PetFinder.com? I don't know if it helps, but I searched goldens in your area and these came up:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11061720
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10807541
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10894148
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11121569
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10878159 (no children)


GOOD LUCK and don't give up!
Sarah


----------



## RedWoofs

p.s.
There is a Golden Retriever Sanctuary in CA called Homeward Bound Goldens

Here are their available beauties:
http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/available_goldens/available_goldens.htm


Perhaps you could help one of them?
they need foster homes too, so if fostering might appeal to you there is that too.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I think Sarah Red Woofs may have found your dog Gene Berry http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11121569

he seems perfect for you and he is at a shelter.

If none of those dogs fit for your home or lifestyle contact me thru PM or email, I am with a rescue in the Phx, Az area and I can let you know when a Golden comes to me.

Good luck


----------



## Debles

Oh Gene Barry is so adorable! I hope he is adopted!

Krystle, You are lucky to live in such a beautiful area of the country. Is Gene Barry anywhere close to you?


----------



## Krystle

Thanks for your replies. Gene Barry is in a shelter about 4 & a half hours away from me, which isn't huge. A couple of those links are to the Las Vegas Golden rescue and they do not adopt out of their county so unfortunately those aren't options for me. I do check petfinder & petharbor very frequently though. So I'll keep looking. Thanks!

I've also got applications in at both Homeward bound and Norcal golden rescue but they're pretty strict about fencing which I don't have. That's the problem I run into with rescues...


----------



## Debles

I can't believe the Merced Co. Shelter would rather kill a dog than let him be adopted out of county!!!!!!

Did you call them? It says he may be euthanized soon. I hope someone adopts him.


----------



## Krystle

Oh no I meant rescues don't adopt outside their counties, this shelter might allow people to adopt from anywhere.


----------



## Debles

So are you interested in him? Gene Barry? He looks so sweet and they may euthenize him. I contacted a rescue about him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

He looks like a great dog, and you would literally be saving his life if you adopted him from the shelter. Please let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## spruce

I see adds of Craiglist (Seattle area) of people wanting GRs - - maybe Evergreen Golden Rescue in Seattle would take him -- it's only a couple little skinny states away. Gene Barry is just too perfect..........


----------



## Karen519

*Gene Barry is gorgeous*

Krystle and Spruce:

Click here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38228

I believe that Norcal Gold. Ret. Rescue in CA is getting him today, not sure though. If you want to adopt pelase contact the shelter right away and if he is promised to the rescue, contact Norcal about adopting or fostering him!!!!!
http://www.golden-rescue.org/


----------



## Karen519

*Steve of Homeward Bound Rescue*

Steve of Homeward Bound Rescue
just called shelter to make sure Gene Barry was safe and was told this beautiful dog was ADOPTED last night!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Thank you Steve!


----------



## spruce

somebody got lucky!!


----------



## Debles

He has a Forever Home! YEA!!!!


----------



## Krystle

Good news most assuredly!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Rescues all develop their policies based on their collective experiences. Many people in rescue have seen too many roaming dogs who have endured all sorts of awful things in their "travels". Most will ALWAYS err on the side of caution. Also we are all volunteers - sometimes we have to go with what looks like the least amount of obstacles. Fencing is a great thing for many goldens. I know lots and lots of Goldens who love retrieving more than anything. And in a typical suburban environment fencing helps give dogs that opportunity. I would never, ever, ever advocate for allowing a dog off-leash unless they had a very, very reliable recall. Rescue Goldens barely know the names they are given and don't recognize their adopters as "theirs" for some time. Reliable recall while not impossible is certainly going to take time and work. For people who prefer their dogs have lots of off-leash time, a fence works.


----------



## spruce

couldn't believe the Craigslist add I saw tonite - "rehoming" a 1.5 y/o AKC Golden cuz it DIGS in the yard & owner wanted a cocker or something smaller. Yeah, I e-mailed her about contacting the rescue in WA. Big selling point was: she has NOT been spayed!!


----------



## Krystle

Sunshine, don't get me wrong, I certainly understand why rescues have the regulations that they have, but at the same time they're shooting themselves in the foot. There's a lot of dogs in rescues that need homes, and most of the rescues that I've made initial contact with are just so set in their ways they are like robots. Must have fence, must stay in the county, etc etc. Those rules keep the dogs away from bad people, but it also keeps them away from good people like me who just couldn't afford a house with a yard. The county thing drives me crazy too because I'm trying to get a dog from Las Vegas, Los Angeles, San Francisco and bring it to a small quiet town in the mountains surrounded by miles and miles of open space that the dog could enjoy, once I knew the dog was ready to be off the leash of course. It ain't no concrete jungle. Fenced yards are not all their cracked up to be, because it turns a lot of people into lazy owners, just put the dog outside and continue on with their lives in doors. There's some flaws is all I'm saying. 

Spruce, I keep checking craigslist too, hoping to find an ad like that a little closer to me. Good thoughts for that dog in WA. Sometimes people are just so...well you know.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

This one came up in the Reno craigslist:
http://reno.craigslist.org/pet/725521136.html


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

And one more!
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/727793196.html


----------



## Krystle

Thank you For The Love, I sent an e-mail to that Reno listing


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Krystle said:


> Sunshine, don't get me wrong, I certainly understand why rescues have the regulations that they have, but at the same time they're shooting themselves in the foot. There's a lot of dogs in rescues that need homes, and most of the rescues that I've made initial contact with are just so set in their ways they are like robots. Must have fence, must stay in the county, etc etc. Those rules keep the dogs away from bad people, but it also keeps them away from good people like me who just couldn't afford a house with a yard. The county thing drives me crazy too because I'm trying to get a dog from Las Vegas, Los Angeles, San Francisco and bring it to a small quiet town in the mountains surrounded by miles and miles of open space that the dog could enjoy, once I knew the dog was ready to be off the leash of course. It ain't no concrete jungle. Fenced yards are not all their cracked up to be, because it turns a lot of people into lazy owners, just put the dog outside and continue on with their lives in doors. There's some flaws is all I'm saying.
> 
> Spruce, I keep checking craigslist too, hoping to find an ad like that a little closer to me. Good thoughts for that dog in WA. Sometimes people are just so...well you know.


I can only speak for my rescue in particular - every dog we have is placed with good people - so I don't think the dogs are missing out on anything in the end and I wouldn't agree with the notion of us shooting ourselves in the foot. There are plenty of homes with fences out there. I respect the rules each rescue sets forth - regardless if I agree with them. It's just the way it is. Our group doesn't require fencing, but I totally understand why some do. No group that I am aware of would ever place a dog into a situation where they would be left in a yard all day. Just because someone has fencing doesn't mean they are relegating the dog to the yard. I have a fenced yard - have lived in a home without a fence as well. I can tell you from my own personal experience I much prefer having the fence. We get a lot of enjoyment out of it with our dogs. Electric fences can also be terrific - and much less expensive than traditional fencing. Maybe you can consider that.

Good luck in your search - I am sure if you connect with as many local shelters as you can, you will find someone who will help you find the dog you are looking for!


----------



## maya111

Hi! I don't think the garden's such a big deal, you know? I've met some dog owners who think having the fenced yard it's enough for the dog's exercise and that's even worse. 
Next time someone asks and considers this a problem tell them (even though I don't know if it would help) that not having the yard makes you go ouside, walk your dog, exercise with him, and therefore you will also spend QUALITY time with him. 
I have a back yard with a fence and everything, but still, I really love walking my dog cause it's sort of a "bonding time".

Unfortunately I can't help with the "where to find one" part, because I don't live in the US. But I wish you all the luck in finding your dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Agreed*

Maya I agree.

Ken and I are lucky enough to have a 4ft Fence in our yard, but we LOVE walking Smooch and Snobear and they love it!

I don't think having a fenced yard eliminates the need for walking your dog!!!


----------



## maggie1951

It does not in England all they wany is a good stable home for the dog

Maggie


----------



## Krystle

I agree whole heartedly about the walking and bonding with the dog. I've mentioned earlier I've done this with all my dogs, and have a hard time understanding why it's such a foreign concept.

This experience has been discouraging to say the least and has made me realize that it'd probably be best to soon drop the idea of getting a Golden. I'll give it a bit more time, but I feel like I should switch gears and go find a nice pound mixed pup that needs a home. I just can't bring myself to go to a breeder either because I know everyone around me would surely look down on a decision like that, it's just not an option. A good breeder would give me just as hard of a time about the fence too I'm sure. This could be life's little way of saying it's not the right dog for me, I just don't know. Appreciate all the responses.


----------



## PeanutsMom

You sound like you will be a great golden parent and I hope you do not give up

My experience: We got our Peanut because my husbands brother knew a girl who's daughter had gotten a puppy and wasn't taking care of him. Hubby called to say he's bringing home a dog and hoped it was all right. I immediately said what breed and when he responded golden I said well why on earth are you not half way home with him by now! He is better than I could have dreamed. He became my son. He loved playing with other dogs but we only had the option of moms little maltese. We decided we wanted another golden, preferably female. I made a post on craigslist, had seen them listed there before but snatched up by the time I called, saying what I was looking for and what I could offer the pup, not a fence at the time but instead a bed they could be cuddled up in with us at night and all the love anyone could give. I got an email a couple days later about Buddy. Buddy wasn't quite what we were looking for but when I read that he was an outside dog they didn't think was getting enough attention I told Donnie to go get him. I wanna say it was the next day I got the email about Peaches. I talked to Donnie and we ended up picking her up a week later, we wanted her same day but had to wait till her owner could meet  We made a post for one more golden and ended up with two more. The down side to getting someones "unwanted" is that you do not know what comes with the dog. Buddy came with minor food aggression, awesome recall, and has turned into the smartest dog. Peaches came with parasites, malnutrition, and a litter of puppies we weren't expecting. I wouldn't go back for anything but just wanted to share with you my experience,the good and bad.

Sorry so long and also for any spelling errors. My head is about to explode from a migraine tonight. Don't give up


----------



## spruce

lots of posts since I last checked & I'm not reading 'em all --- but (back to Craiglist!) have you put in a "wanted" ad? maybe you can find a golden mix pound-hound....it's the attitude that counts


----------



## Claire's Friend

I need to put in my two cents here. We have a place just over the mountain from you, just down from Yosemite. It is wonderful and the dogs love it. But in our neighborhood we have a bear and a female mountain lion (often with cubs) as well as packs of coyotes. We have a fenced acre, but we walk the dogs often because there is a little lake at the end of our lane. The dogs are always on leash as there are deer and lots of other animals they could chase and get lost. The vet I use up there always is wanting to adopt my rescue Goldens, but I have to say "No" because he doesn't have a fenced yard! The last time I was in, he told me he did finally get a Golden. I asked him if he had put up and fence and he said no. I then asked if the dog was staying home and he said most of the time, but that she had indeed gotten lost after chasing the deer. OK I am sorry, but "most of the time" doesn't cut it in my book. I think he is really lucky he still has her. When we move up there full time, I will never leave my dogs outside. even in the fenced yard , if I am not home. You sound like you could be a good home for a dog, but I really hope you will consider providing some kind of safe place for when you are not there to control the situation.


----------



## Krystle

We have bears, mountain lions, coyotes, deers, and even inattentive drivers here too. Probably more so than where you are. I've never lost a dog to any of the above. My dogs all died of cancer. Not my fault, and not because I didn't have a fence. I'm more than prepared to keep the dog on a leash in unsafe areas. I had an aussie shepherd who had a terrible recall but I would not rest chasing her until I got her back. There's just no way I could sit on my butt and hope she returned. I know very well how quickly, even the best trained dog can TAKE OFF and I know a thing or two about the importance of a leash. My neighbors let their dogs run free through the town. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

I live in a town home kind of set up, I've got some land outside my place that easily could have a fence on it, but I'd have to get approval from the board, that is unlikely because the jealousy would be outrageous. Please don't assume I'm just lazy and don't want to put a fence up. I'm sorry if I implied somewhere that knowing where the dog was 'most of the time' was fine by me. If I could, I'd live outside of town with a giant yard with a giant fence so I could adopt a plethora of pups from shelters. That has been my dream since I was a little girl but is not reality right now. :no:


----------



## Krystle

Spruce, I haven't done that yet, but I think I will. Test the waters.


----------



## Gx2

Gene Barry is still listed on the shelter website.


----------



## Debles

OMG!!!! His pic is still there. Was he not adopted or returned? I emailed the shelter. Tomorrow we may need to contact the rescues again!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I too emailed the shelter on 6/20. I hadn't/haven't heard anything. But per an earlier post, Steve from Homeward Bound had checked and said he was adopted. I'm sure the shelter has not updated their post because of the weekend.


----------



## Debles

Yeah, Steve told me. I hope it's just the shelter hasn't updated the site!


----------



## Cam's Mom

> You sound like you could be a good home for a dog, but I really hope you will consider providing some kind of safe place for when you are not there to control the situation.


Susan, you have misread Krystle's posts. She has no intention of leaving her dog outside alone. To say you don't have a fenced yard does not translate to leaving your dog outside unattended. Nor does saying you'd let your dogs off leash translate to allowing the dogs to roam unattended off leash. She potties her dogs outside on leash, and they are inside dogs. 

Only one of my dogs, Campbell, has ever had an accident. He was hit by a drunk driver, on a quiet rural road, at mid-day, while he was on a four foot leash outside a friends house.

I live in the same geographical location, and walk all my crew off leash daily. I've had a couple of wanderers, (the types with selective hearing) but never lost anyone. We encounter snakes, coyotes, deer, runners, off road vehicles, bikers, horses on a regular basis. I've never had a problem...perhaps luck. I'd like to think training, quick thinking on my part, and common sense. I personally can't imagine having a normal healthy dog and not allowing it the fun and sheer pleasure of running off leash on a regular basis. I get a tremendous amount of joy watching my dogs run off leash...and they love it too. 

I believe Krystle would make a GREAT golden mom after several conversations with her. 

Margaret


----------



## Claire's Friend

Maybe I did misunderstand her post. You have talked with her directly and I am sure gotten a better in sight.
"The city that I live in is surrounded by wilderness (50% of my problem) so this dog certainly wouldn't be a leash dog all the time, it would just need to be leashed when in the city limits. He or she would get plenty of run rampant time which I don't think is too bad of a life."
That was what she posted that had me so concerned. I never understood this was going to be an inside dog.


----------



## sharlin

Debles said:


> Yeah, Steve told me. I hope it's just the shelter hasn't updated the site!


He is safe and sound in a loving forever home. Mike Foley, one of HBGRR's most tireless volunteers was going to get him Friday morning, but, he was adopted from the shelter and picked up to start his new life.


----------



## sharlin

http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/cgi-bin/public/petsearch.cgi/search_pets_display?species_name=dog&country_code=US&breed_name=Golden%20Retriever&postal_code=95628&has_searched=0&geo_range=250&breed_id=60&email_is_valid=&end_number=50&geo_range_km=400&quote_filename=%2Fhome%2Fsap%2Fexternals%2Fproduction%2Fwaiting_page_quotes%2Fdog_quotes%2F%2F3.html&start_number=1&is_cat=&species_id=1&state_code=CA&saver_checkbox=0

I don't know if this link will work the way it's posted, but, it's a search for Goldens within 250 miles of Sacto - - I did notice some results in the Fresno area as well. The ones listed as being in Elverta are with HBGRR.


----------



## Judi

Just because you have a fenced in area doesn't mean it has to be a prison. I have one. My dogs relieve themselves there and I try to clean it up daily. They also run, get their exercise and play. They are not there all day long. I take them for walks, dog events (They both come from Golden Retriever Rescues), dog parks and beaches and they will be going on vacation with me to a bed and breakfast.
As far as Cancer goes, so far my two Goldens seem fine. The two that I adopted from breeders both died of Cancer. One died 2 weeks before his fifth birthday and the other 3 months after her 15th birthday.
I feel for your need to adopt. I felt that way with my younger Golden that I have now. Don't give up and good luck.


----------



## maya111

How's everything going? Have you found one yet?? I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm wondering the same. There's always the possibility of a transport too, if a dog could be found elsewhere. We've had several on the forum in the last several months. Please don't give up your dream of owning a golden.... it's a gift well worth waiting for.


----------



## mylissyk

Krystle said:


> I agree whole heartedly about the walking and bonding with the dog. I've mentioned earlier I've done this with all my dogs, and have a hard time understanding why it's such a foreign concept.
> 
> This experience has been discouraging to say the least and has made me realize that it'd probably be best to soon drop the idea of getting a Golden. I'll give it a bit more time, but I feel like I should switch gears and go find a nice pound mixed pup that needs a home. I just can't bring myself to go to a breeder either because I know everyone around me would surely look down on a decision like that, it's just not an option. A good breeder would give me just as hard of a time about the fence too I'm sure. This could be life's little way of saying it's not the right dog for me, I just don't know. Appreciate all the responses.


 
I really hope you don't give up. There is a Golden just for you.


----------



## mylissyk

I just checked Craigslist for Reno, there is this one:

*Amazing golden retriever...her name is Tillie... (NW RENO)*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-26, 3:00PM PDT


We have two golden retrievers and our little girl who will be one in July just needs more attention than we can provide! She needs a fun and loving family that can provide her with more playtime! She is trained to only go potty outdoors...she hasnt had an accident EVER! She is not a big barker. She loves people and other animals! She is such a good dog she will be missed by us greatly! If you are interested...please call (775) 240-8919. Thanks! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Or this one, if you would be interested in a a mix:

*http://reno.craigslist.org/pet/732927834.html*
*** My puppy needs a home** (Reno)*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-25, 8:41PM PDT


I have the cutest little girl puppy who needs a home. My daughter has developed allergies to her and I can't keep her. It breaks my heart, I have fallen in love with this little girl. She is very sweet and loving (great with kids) My kids are able to grab her and hold her and even get in her food when she eats and she doesn't growl or snap at them. We have only had her for two weeks so she still needs some training. She is potty trained and she knows how to sit. She is learning stay and is doing pretty good with it. I am asking a $50 re homing fee. I want to make sure she goes to a great family. Oh she is golden retriever mix not sure what the mix is sorry. I can send you a picture if you are interested in her.Oh she is about five months old


----------



## mylissyk

There is a Senior Female in Sacramento, I don't know how far that is for you:

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/733866511.html 
*FREE Golden Retriever, Please read, we are moving!!! :-( (Yuba City near Walmart)*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-26, 3:37PM PDT


We have to look for a new home for our Family dog, we are going through a divorce and need to find her a great home asap! 

Our dog is great, her name is Brandy. She is up to date on all her shots and fixed so she can not have any babies. Please if you are looking for a breeding dog, move on. She is older, but doesn't act like it in any way. Most people think she is about 5, but unfortunately she is 13. She is playful and is an indoor house trained dog. She only goes outside to go to the bathroom, play, or go for walks with you. She can hold her wii for a long time too, so if you have to work she can wait inside all day long without an accident too! 

Brandy is a golden retriever, which are also known for their sensitive stomaches. She eats Lamb and Rice dog food from Sams club (40 lbs for 25.00) and large Milk bone dog biscuits for treats too! We give her a daily vitamin and she comes with everything to get you started. She can not eat people food as her stomach does not tolerate it well. She is a very loveable dog and you won't be sorry you got her. 

Our only request is you provide her with a great home and that we can call to arrange a visit from time to time so that will help with my kids' loosing their dog too! She has been in our family for almost 6 years and we really really hate to see her leave, but don't have a choice!!! 

Brandy is great with male dogs, especially labs. She is also great with children and did live with cats before we got her! 

Call 530-673-2077 to meet Brandy and if you have any questions. We need to move out by Saturday so this is an as soon as possible thing. Calling is easier than emailing too!


----------



## Krystle

Thanks for those listing mylissy, I appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Good luck in your search. Whatever decision you make..rescue, breeder, shelter....will be a good decision for the dog you choose. You sound very commited.


----------



## Krystle

Thanks Lucky, for you kind words.

Got a hold of the lady with the first Craigslist ad...she said she reconsidered and will not be rehoming the dog. Guess she found some time? Oh well


----------



## Krystle

Well I'm first in line for this guy in Washoe County..I'll find out July 2nd










Can't figure out if he's purebred, his ear position is throwing me off but he's beautiful regardless. His holding time expires July 2nd so I'll find out then.

He was turned in by a local construction worker who found him messing up their newly poured wet concrete at a local casino.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Yeah...and not so long to wait either!!! Hope all goes well here, and no road closures to fires.

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Krystle said:


> Well I'm first in line for this guy in Washoe County..I'll find out July 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out if he's purebred, his ear position is throwing me off but he's beautiful regardless. His holding time expires July 2nd so I'll find out then.
> 
> He was turned in by a local construction worker who found him messing up their newly poured wet concrete at a local casino.


 
WOO-HOO..... that's great news. He's beautiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

He's beautiful! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## maya111

Krystle said:


> Well I'm first in line for this guy in Washoe County..I'll find out July 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out if he's purebred, his ear position is throwing me off but he's beautiful regardless. His holding time expires July 2nd so I'll find out then.
> 
> He was turned in by a local construction worker who found him messing up their newly poured wet concrete at a local casino.


He's beautiful! and you just have to wait till tuesday. Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel

We will keep our fingers and paws crossed that he is yours on July 2. Good luck111


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Fingers and paws crossed that everything works out for you and this beautiful guy!


----------



## Krystle

So life got in the way and I'm not going to be able to make it up to Reno on the 2nd to see this boy. It is a good 3 hour drive unfortunately. I called a lady in Fallon, NV who has a Golden rescue and she said she'd put her name down. I'll double check that he's safe on the 2nd.


----------



## Debles

I hope he's OK. Couldn't a friend get him for you?


----------



## Krystle

Don't worry I'll follow up on the 2nd to make sure he's been picked up by the rescue. She didn't have a problem going and getting him. I don't have any friends in Reno sadly and that's a big favor to ask someone when you don't know the dog at all and you're not sure if it's the right one.


----------



## Karen519

*Krystle*

Krystle:

He is so ADORABLE!

Please LET us know when you find out he's safe!!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom

Your golden will come along, maybe even when you least expect it. Memphis is my rescue..I'd read so much about rescue, and we live in the country with no fence...so I didn't think it would be an option in our future....well I went with my mom to look at a dog for her....and Memphis was there....had been found wandering down a road....I looked in his eyes....took a pic on my phone, sent it to hubby (who had already said a 2nd dog was something we needed..LOL) and filled the application out on the spot...was approved (they aren't picky on a fence when in the country) and had to wait until his holding time was up...then another day because they didn't neuter him the day we were to pick him up UGH....he's my heart dog...and was meant for us. I can't wait til you find your new friend and post pics!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk

Krystle said:


> So life got in the way and I'm not going to be able to make it up to Reno on the 2nd to see this boy. It is a good 3 hour drive unfortunately. I called a lady in Fallon, NV who has a Golden rescue and she said she'd put her name down. I'll double check that he's safe on the 2nd.


That must be so frustrating! Did you check on him Tuesday to make sure he's ok? 

Don't give up, your Golden is out there.


----------

